# How to Configure Mobile phone in Linux???



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

I tried various version of linux from 
suse 10
suse 10.1
suse 10.2
FC 6
mandarke
mandriva
Ubuntu 5
ubuntu 6
Knoppix

But was unable to configure my cell phone in anyone.

Can anyone tell how to configure coz its preventing me frm browsing internet through linux and preventing me frm even starting linux coz mostly i use pc for internet.


----------



## 24online (Jan 21, 2007)

(Video) OpenMoko FIC Neo1973: World’s First Open Source Phone


*www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/video-openmoko-fic-neo1973-worlds-first-open-source-phone


----------



## mehulved (Jan 21, 2007)

Firstly, which mobile phone do you have?
And check this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39181


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jan 21, 2007)

Even I was unsuccessful in connecting My N72 in Fc6 and Ubuntu!
Jst wanted to transfer some mp3 songs to memory card!
No intention of using net through my phone!

By the way, can I access Internet through my BSNL sim?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 21, 2007)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> Even I was unsuccessful in connecting My N72 in Fc6 and Ubuntu!
> Jst wanted to transfer some mp3 songs to memory card!
> No intention of using net through my phone!
> 
> By the way, can I access Internet through my BSNL sim?



I am surprised you are not able to use bluetooth. Bluetooth Obex services work fine in linux


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

I m using 6630.
Also during suse installation i installed Gnokki with it.
But when i saw in the menu i was unable to find any shortcut to that software. Dont shortcuts r created in Linux for the particular  softwares?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jan 21, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> I am surprised you are not able to use bluetooth. Bluetooth Obex services work fine in linux



I used Data Cable to conn the pc and cell!


----------



## mehulved (Jan 21, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> I m using 6630.
> Also during suse installation i installed Gnokki with it.
> But when i saw in the menu i was unable to find any shortcut to that software. Dont shortcuts r created in Linux for the particular  softwares?


 If I remember right, gnokii is a CLI tool. So, try accessing it from terminal. There's a frontend to it, like KGnokii or something.
__________


			
				nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> Even I was unsuccessful in connecting My N72 in Fc6 and Ubuntu!
> Jst wanted to transfer some mp3 songs to memory card!
> No intention of using net through my phone!


 Bluetooth or USB?


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

HOw can i access it from the terminal??
Any other ways of connecting via USB cable?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

hey even i need help regarding this.. Once i can connect internet in linux(fc6) i wont even use xp..


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jan 21, 2007)

I connected through a Data Cable via USB!


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

@ Nitish Mythology

Plz tell us the procedure of both
1. Connecting via Bluetooth
2. Nd connecting via Usb Data cable
Thnx


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jan 21, 2007)

Conn via bluetooth
U need a USB bluetooth dongle fr tht!(This is the wireless way)

Conn via Data Cable
U need a data cable tht conn the cell and p.c via the usb interface

Conn Via Mem Card Reader
u can even buy a mem card reader and directly transfer data between ur mem card and p.c using usb interface.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

I hav the bluetooth dongle
I hav the Data cable 

WHen i connect mobile via data cable nothing happens or i dont knw wat to do after that

plz also tell wat to do after connecting the bluetooth dongle.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jan 21, 2007)

Even I was unable to conn my pc and cell via data cable so was asking tech_your_future abt it!


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 21, 2007)

^^^^
check the link thay mehul have given guys


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

@nitish Mythology

Do u knw how to connect via bluetooth?


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 21, 2007)

here is my wvdial.conf if any body needs them

```
[Modem0]
Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0
Baud = 230400
SetVolume = 0
DialCommand = ATDT
FlowControl = Hardware(CRTSCTS)

[Dialer R]
Username = 1
Password = 1
Phone = *99***1#
Mode = 1
Inherits = Modem0

[Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0
Baud = 230400
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ISDN = 0
Modem Type = Analog Modem
[B]Phone = *99***1#
Username = a
Password = b[/B]
```


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jan 21, 2007)

I dont own a bluetooth dongle...
So cant sat abt it!


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

Tried using Bluetooth
Insertd bluetooth dongle
suse detected it
But i was unable to configure the Internet connections
Anybody knws how to do that?


----------



## mehulved (Jan 21, 2007)

manshahia did you read this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39181 or gary's post and try it?


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 22, 2007)

I tried that thread but didnt find anything helpful.
Any other way??
Just hav to dial through the bluetooth.
But cant dial.
__________
Help me guys. 
I hav been trying to connect to internet through linux for months nd havnt succeded.
Plz do something.
__________
Help..


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 22, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Tried using Bluetooth
> Insertd bluetooth dongle
> suse detected it
> But i was unable to configure the Internet connections
> Anybody knws how to do that?




for bluetooth u need to pair ur modile & pc.
it will set a pin for seciruty purposes.
a detailed guide is available here


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 24, 2007)

I had done that.
Paired my phone with the PC, but cudnt find frm where to connect to internet?
__________
Help


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 24, 2007)

Check this link
*www.linux-magazine.com/issue/52/Bluetooth_Mobile_Phones.pdf
if this does not help go thorugh this google search
*www.google.com/linux?hl=en&lr=&q=[howto]+Bluetooth+Linux+Mobile+dongle&btnG=Search


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 26, 2007)

even this didnt helped...


----------



## mehulved (Jan 26, 2007)

tell us what have you done till now and what is going right and what is going wrong. Just saying, it does not help is totally useless.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 27, 2007)

*Till now::*
Firstly connected my mobile via USB cable. Linux detected but i cudnt find anything frm where i can dial to connect to internet.

Then i tried Bluetooth, Paired my phone with PC, but again cudnt find Dialup to connect to internet.

This is the whole story.
ALso i belong to a small city, where i dont think anybody knws abt LINUX, so i cant get help frm outside too.

*No one knws how to connect internet on linux???*


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 28, 2007)

If you are using KDE, use the KBluetooth to find your device. Pair it and then add modem as a service (if available in your phone). This will load the service in your kbluetooth module and you'll be able to turn your phone into a bluetooth internet modem.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 29, 2007)

Can u plz tell me how to add modem as service.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 29, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Can u plz tell me how to add modem as service.


pls tell through which u wanna connect bluetoth or cable.
and also ur cell no


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 29, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Can u plz tell me how to add modem as service.



After you pair your phone with your computer, did you get a list of services available in your phone? Like OBEX file transfers, Dialup modem, Sync Server...etc.? The dialup modem is the service which is used to connect to internet. If it isn't found show me a screeny and tell me how far you got, only then I'll be able to help.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 30, 2007)

This might be helpful *gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Access_the_internet_with_your_cellphone_and_bluetooth_(UMTS/GPRS)


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 30, 2007)

it said *There is currently no text in this page*


----------



## mehulved (Jan 30, 2007)

corrected it.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 30, 2007)

Suse is Debian or something else?


----------



## mehulved (Jan 30, 2007)

something else.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 30, 2007)

Then wat is it ??
I hav some options on that site nd now this time it is going to work.
Thnx for the Help.
I hav been searching for this frm many months. Thnx a lot man.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 30, 2007)

Suse is an rpm based distro. Ubuntu and Knoppix are debian based. Why do you need if suse is debian based?


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 30, 2007)

There were many packages in front of my phone's name like 6630 debian 6630 linux etc..
Thats y i asked u.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 31, 2007)

Suse isn't a Debian based distro. Its RPM based or the general 'linux' similar to Fedora (Red Hat).


----------



## Pathik (Feb 3, 2007)

@manshahia hav u been able to connect net thru BT ???


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 3, 2007)

No man, i will trying this next week.
Coz i reformatted my hard drive and then i wud b installing Suse again..

@Pathiks
U also want to connect net in linux?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 3, 2007)

yup dude... same probs... me 2 trying... its too boring to work on linux w/o net...


----------



## mehulved (Feb 3, 2007)

Pathiks did you try the link I had given?
Here's another one *www.howtoforge.com/linux_internet_access_gprs_edge_via_bluetooth_gsm_phone
Don't worry about the kernel compilation part, I think it should be done properly already.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 3, 2007)

One more think i hav got is--
Check out the suse documentation on connecting GPRS via Bluetooth. A friend of mine told me to read that too. He said he is also using net after taking help from that documentation.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 3, 2007)

Then RTFM


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 3, 2007)

^^^ Wat is this??


----------



## eddie (Feb 4, 2007)

"Read The F***ing Manual"


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Then RTFM


hey tyf do u invent these urself or r they already in use????


----------



## mehulved (Feb 4, 2007)

RTFM is a very popular word. 
It's the holy word you gotta mention atleast once in your life to attain GNU/Linux nirvana. 
And if you'll people can tell what you'll have done till now and what went right and what went wrong, then there someone can suggest what to do next.
just saying, it doesn't work or it doesn't help doesn't help us in helping you'll either.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> And if you'll people can tell what you'll have done till now and what went right and what went wrong, then there someone can suggest what to do next.
> just saying, it doesn't work or it doesn't help doesn't help us in helping you'll either.


bouncer...  btw i wd rather go n try to connect my BT rather than try to decipher the meaning of wat u said  ... wish me luck.. m goin back to suse...


----------



## mehulved (Feb 4, 2007)

I was showing you'll that there are more difficult things


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2007)

tyf i m getting a dialup networking icon after exploring in my fone in suse but wat do i open it wit.. I tried kbluetoothd.desktop,kbtobexsrv.desktop etc etc but i get a error "is a folder but a file was expected"


----------



## mehulved (Feb 4, 2007)

Type this in the terminal

```
hcitool scan
```
The above command will give you the device ID of your phone. Open a new tab in the terminal.
Now open hcid.conf file

```
su
nano -w /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
```
Edit the options to match this file 


> options  options {
> 
> autoinit yes;
> 
> ...


Then open /etc/bluetooth/bluetooth-pin helper file,

```
nano -w /etc/bluetooth/bluetooth-pin
```
 it should look like this 


> #!/bin/sh
> 
> echo -n "PIN:" cat /etc/bluetooth/pin



Then open the file /etc/bluetooth/pin

```
nano -w /etc/bluetooth/pin
```
Enter your desired pin code, eg. 


> 1234



Then open /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf file

```
nano -w /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf
```
It should look like this


> rfcomm0 {
> bind yes;
> 
> device 00:15:2a:2e:e1:97;
> ...


Replace the device id with the device id you got in the other tab at the beginning and you can change the comment to whatever you like.
If channel 1 doesn't work on your phone then type this command

```
sdptool browse
```
It will tell which channel has which service.

*Now for PPP configuration*
I haven't ever tried this so there might be something I miss out or get wrong here
Now, we need to setup a PPP connection between the PC and the phone

Open the file /etc/ppp/peers/plus

```
nano -w /etc/ppp/peers/plus
```
It should look like this 


> /dev/rfcomm0 115200
> 
> connect '/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/ppp/chat-gprs'
> 
> ...



Now, create a file /etc/ppp/chat-gprs

```
nano -w /etc/ppp/chat-gprs[code]
[quote]'' ATZ OK 

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","www.plusgsm.pl"

 OK "ATD*99***1#"

 CONNECT ''[/quote]
This will actually depend on what your MSP supports, I have no clue of this really. 
If login id and password are needed to dial the gprs connection then you need to fill up /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and /etc/ppp/chap-secrets files.
You should be all set now to connect.

Now type this command
[code]pppd call plus
```

Now you should be connected.

I have used this how to *www.howtoforge.com/linux_internet_access_gprs_edge_via_bluetooth_gsm_phone and put in a little bit of extra stuff I know of.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2007)

dude i ve read that howto already.... but u sure there isnt ny gui way to do so..??? neways thx... i m goin back to suse.... i hope it works this time...


----------



## mehulved (Feb 4, 2007)

For a GUI way, use a GUI text editor instead of nano, use Konqueror to find the devices and scan the services.
But, I guess the last command has to be given in the terminal. 
I don't think there's another way.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2007)

After doing it all i m gettin a error .. "pppd : in file /etc/ppp/peers/plus: unrecognized option '/dev/rfcomm0' " btw where is my bt dongle listed??


----------



## mehulved (Feb 4, 2007)

Do you have any device under /dev named rfcomm0 or rfcomm or something similar?
If you have KDE, you can use KPPP instead see *www.integrasoftware.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=84&Itemid=28


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2007)

btw no i dont hav ny device like rfcomm0


----------



## mehulved (Feb 4, 2007)

Here's how to create it 
	
	



```
mknod -m 666 /dev/rfcomm0 c 216 0
```
This may help *www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=2667&start=15 , I haven't read it properly myself so can't say if it's useful.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 8, 2007)

hey tyf if u hav some extra time on hand then could u pls try to connect gprs on pc in os 10.2???? and post a tutorial for noobs like me???? i hav lost half my hair trying to do so.... its hampering my linux inclinations.... pls pls pls pls pls....


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have a GPRS enabled phone. My 3230 isn't working. And hutch gprs is too costly(I have no source of money except my pocket money most of which goes in my bike's fuel).
At the most I can help is if you give out what error messages you're getting, someone can go ahead and help there.
But, did the last command work for you?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 9, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> here is my wvdial.conf if any body needs them
> 
> ```
> [Modem0]
> ...



gary i am new to linux...... please tell me what i do with this file....


----------



## mehulved (Feb 9, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> gary i am new to linux...... please tell me what i do with this file....


 It's a configuration file. It contains details about your connection.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 11, 2007)

hey TYF, i hav done some home work on connecting.

1. Conect the mobile via Data cable and started Yast. In modem, searched for it.
*img241.imageshack.us/img241/5016/untitled1copyox2.jpg

2. Next

*img117.imageshack.us/img117/1429/untitled2copywx1.jpg

3. As in this image we can't go next without filling a username but airtel doesnt require any username to connect to the internet. How can i bypass this??

*img117.imageshack.us/img117/5528/untitled3ek2.jpg

4. Filled the first server and second server value looking at the settings in the mobile phone. Is it correct??

*img117.imageshack.us/img117/7176/untitled4copyhp2.jpg

5. Everything done correctly??
*img117.imageshack.us/img117/6008/untitled5copydr6.jpg

6. Got this in Yast>>Network
  *img117.imageshack.us/img117/8909/untitled6copysf1.jpg

* Now wat to do next to dial??*
__________
Searched some other forums and read that Kinternet is a tool that is used to Dial and also is GUI.
Then i installed that from the DVD, but when i dialed it asked for the Pasword but airtel Mobile Office has no username and password.
Wat can i do ??

After that did this
the *Command* i gave was
~$sudo  wvdialconf  /etc/wvdial.conf
*img101.imageshack.us/img101/5607/new1af5.jpg

Then tried to install this PPP. *Dont knw wat it is. Did wat had been told*
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/959/untitled1copypy0.jpg


----------



## mehulved (Feb 11, 2007)

apt-get won't work on suse, it's something that's in debian and debian based distro. Apt is the debian package manager. About vwdial, I will have to install some distro in VM and check. Will answer this later.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 11, 2007)

Wat abt the modem??
Is it correctly cofigured??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> apt-get won't work on suse, it's something that's in debian and debian based distro. Apt is the debian package manager. About *vwdial*, I will have to install some distro in VM and check. Will answer this later.


 ... hehehehehe typo again


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 11, 2007)

^^^^
??????


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

its wvdial.conf not vwdial...


----------



## mehulved (Feb 11, 2007)

see this *www.akshaymehta.com/2006/08/17/airtel-gprs-on-fc5-linux-with-o2-atom/
Try using your phone no. for both.
Pathiks you try that too, So, you'll can even use YAST. And if you'll get connected, then plz make a tut so I can sticky it.


----------

